# Brightening old 35mm Slides.



## sjfrenchie (Apr 3, 2013)

Does anyone know any way that I can brighten up an existing slide image? 

Basically I'm producing a project presenting found 35mm slides and I would really like to present a series of them placed onto glass and mounted on a wall, but without a backlight behind them, just in a well lit room. This works with overexposed slide images already but there are several that I want to use that are a decent exposure and therefore dark to view as they are. 

Does anyone know any chemicals that could do this, maybe by thinning the emulsion? 
I was thinking possibly bleaching them in some way may work, if the image is a bit deteriorated or the celluloid massively thinned this doesn't matter too much? 

Any help if greatly recieved! At the moment I feel a little mad for asking! I'll go and experiment...


----------



## terri (Apr 3, 2013)

Don't put chemicals on them if you have any interest in saving them!

From what you are describing, really back light is your best option.   They are called transparencies for a reason...


----------

